# Lathe Swing-over



## sunworksco (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a little confused as to what diameter solid round a metal lathe can turn.
Someone told me that a 6" x 12" lathe will turn a 12" solid round, being that the 6" dimension is the radius of the diameter that can be chucked and turned.
What will this Atlas 6" lathe handle?
Can someone educate me?
Thanks,
Giovanni


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 6, 2011)

atlas lathes and southbends are diameter so a 12" atlas theoretically could turn 12" stock.


----------



## steamer (Jan 6, 2011)

Be careful of nomenclature.

In Europe, it goes by center height.

In the US , it goes by swing diameter.

If your lathe has a 6" center height, it will swing a 12" diameter.

In the US it would be called a 12" lathe

In the UK it would be called a 6" lathe

You know....2 countries seperated by a common language..... ;D


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jan 6, 2011)

Giovanni
The Atlas 618 you show in your two pictures will swing a maximum diameter of 6 inches. The maximum length between centers is 18 inches. That lathe is the first one I owned.
Dave


----------



## Andrew_D (Jan 6, 2011)

Also, remember this is the swing over the bed being discussed here. You cannot turn a 6" diameter x 18" long piece on a 6"x18" lathe...the workpiece will not clear the carriage/cross-slide. Swing over the cross-slide is likely around 3"...I don't have the lathe in question, so am making a guesstimate!

That's why most lathe specs will list both the swing over the bed and the swing over the cross-slide (and the swing in the gap, if it's a gap-bed...)

Andrew


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks friends!
I have been around machine shops all of my life, but never used a lathe.
I have used threading machines and have some machine tool experience but I'm no pro.
My best friend has a cnc machine shop, but is switching careers soon.
I think the Atlas 618 lathe would be a good starter lathe to learn more hands-on operation then graduate to a South Bend 9A model in a year or two.
I tend to appreciate the vintage machines more than the new ones.
When in brilliant ground-up restoration, they are a sight to see.
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## MachineTom (Jan 7, 2011)

While this is just an opinion, you mileage may/will vary, But. If its your plan to buy an Atlas, then next year get a SB 9A, I'd suggest forgeting the first idea and buy a SB now. The work envelope is larger with the SB, lots of accesories, parts, and a bit of a cult with a SB. The Atlas is a poor orphan always.

Now this is based on a purchase, if a gift or almost so, never look a Gift Lathe in the Ways, smile and say Thanks. IMHO


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 7, 2011)

Food for thought.
Thanks,
Giovanni


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm on the west coast but the South Bend lathes are mostly on the east coast or midwest!
Hope to locate one, hopefully.
Thanks,
Giovanni


----------

